# Ebro river area.



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Is there anyone who knows a bit more than me, about the ebro river area ie: Gandesa, flix, right over to l"ampolla area.Would like some views as we would like to relocate there next year, thanks.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We had a good look at the area 10 years ago. Plenty of expats there but it wasn't for us. For example further inland was very dry and arid and uninviting even near the river.

The Ebro is a mighty river with good fishing. The delta is a very interesting and unusual place (to us) with rice paddies among other agriculture.

Plenty of history in the area. One house we looked at still had anti Franco writings on the kitchen walls!

My advice would be to go there on a holiday- plenty of rentals around. Then if you like it rent somewhere for a year while you look around and get the feel of shops, hospitals and other amenities.

What do you want to know as it is a broad question?.


----------



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I do no spain a bit but the main draw was good value for money, also, I wood like some land to include an olive grove hopefully to farm it to earn a small living and to keep me busy. Me and my wife would also like to give a b&b a go. Does your name mean what it says, interesting.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Tel Boy said:


> Thanks for the reply, I do no spain a bit but the main draw was good value for money, also, I wood like some land to include an olive grove hopefully to farm it to earn a small living and to keep me busy. Me and my wife would also like to give a b&b a go. Does your name mean what it says, interesting.


I like the area around the delta but having driven through the larger area many times it does strike me as being very industrial. This is just an opinion and of course we are on main roads usually.
Interestingly we have a guest house / B & B so if you have any general questions about that we may be able to help.


----------



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

As far as the area is concerned, im very open minded. Ive noticed that going further south you get great houses but not a lot of land. I don't really want to be in a built up area, but then again to far inland. We would like to be near the coast with plenty to keep us occupied, ie olive grove/ b&b, but a little night life. I do not want to sit around a pool 24/7 getting pickled. Maybe in the near future I might pick your brains on the b&b situation, all the best, cheers. IE, the Valencia region looks interesting.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes.

Do not underestimate how much time land and a house(especially an older house) will take to maintain. An olive grove would give you a small income although you would have to outlay on tools and equipment. Then because you are earning money you will have to pay into autonomo each month. That has benefits like you are contributing towards a part of your retirement pension and you also qualify for the healthcare cover.


----------



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, totally agree with you. Ive done a fair bit of homework on this, but all looks possible for us. Money wise we should be sorted for a long while fingers crossed, but its the location that matters, seeing as this is a big move for us. Contributing to autonomo is not a problem as I am self employed in uk anyway, cant wait for the challenge, cheers.


----------

